# What's next?



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ons regering het 'n lat vir sy eie gat gepluk toe hulle ingegee het met die onderwys se strike, nou stike al wat 'n donderse tor, want hulle sien dit werk.

Ons land is in baie kak.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Ja en niu betaal ons vir die gelag.

Ek moes na 5 petrol stasies toe ry om Diesel te kan ingooi almal se diesel is klaar.

Raak gat vol vir die spul. Almal doen net soos hulle wil.ukey:

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bad to hear this news from my second home and that the people are discontented in S.A.
I heard this state of mind also by my visit at Swellendam and Willowmore from several different farmer. The hot nuts become more and more and get money from the country without reward.
Take a look at Germany, here we must pay 19% of VAT on every product and foodstuff. One liter benzin cost 1,35 € = 13,26 Rand, I must pay 350 € = 3438 Rand tax on a vehicle per year and lots of more other taxes. All this money goes to the people without a job and asylum seeker.

If you want a view in the future, please look at Germany. So many German people abandon our country that is incredibly and a shame.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> Ja en niu betaal ons vir die gelag.
> 
> Ek moes na 5 petrol stasies toe ry om Diesel te kan ingooi almal se diesel is klaar.
> 
> ...


Jy weet Gerhard, en petrol is my besigheid. Ek het darem 'n ou soos ons wat my drywer is. Geen drama nie.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Ons regering het 'n lat vir sy eie gat gepluk toe hulle ingegee het met die onderwys se strike, nou stike al wat 'n donderse tor, want hulle sien dit werk.
> 
> Ons land is in baie kak.


Jy is 110% reg Engee. Dit het by die onnies begin, toe die dokters, en so aan en so aan. Ek strike ook sommer die naweek. Ek gaan op Hoedspruit jag.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> If it's not the Ambulance dudes and Nurses striking then it is the Fuel Truck drivers. I am totaly sick and tired of all of this. If this strike is over who is next?
> 
> Now our Provincial Police Commissioner warned farmers on the boder between Zimbabwe and South Africa to not arrest the Zimbabweans that come into South Africa "illegally". They can only arrest these guys if they commit a crime I don't know? Is crossing the border into another country illegally not a crime then, ore trespassing on private property, is that not a crime any more? Do they now have to rape and murder before it constitutes a crime? The Police and SANDF is standing by not doing any thing to help these border farmers, what did they expect? It is making me "mal".[/QUOTE
> 
> Does this sound familiar?????? Dude we got the same crazy thinking over here between America and Mexico........VIVA LA RAZA!!!!!!!! They flood our country daily!!!!!!!!!! Good luck.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Ja die donners wil nie werk nie.Hoop hulle staak klaar ek wil volgende naweek bos toe. Ek dink die poliesie moet net eenkeer lostrek op die goed dan sal hulle hulle kak stop. Plaas hulle vir vlok en die ouens uitlos en liewers vir hulle se gaan sort die sogenamde vlugtilinge uit.
Vanoggend was ons krag van 2 to 6uur af seker weer kabels gesteel.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

OutaAfrica said:


> Ek dink die poliesie moet net eenkeer lostrek op die goed dan sal hulle hulle kak stop.


Dit sal dalk werk maar die grootbase is te slapgat.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

RNT said:


> Bushkey said:
> 
> 
> > If it's not the Ambulance dudes and Nurses striking then it is the Fuel Truck drivers. I am totaly sick and tired of all of this. If this strike is over who is next?
> ...


I read an interesting article about the Zimbabwean influx into our country. They estimate that 3000 people enter South Africa illegally a day. That amounts to nearly 100 000 people a month. There is only 15 000 000 people in Zimbabwe less the already 3 000 000 in South Africa. They suspect that Zimbabwe will run dry of it's inhabitants if this continue.

I don't mind that. We should now just move to Zimbabwe. Almost like a trade. :wink:


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

:uzi:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Manne. Julle is almal reg en dit is n groot probleem vir ons.

Waar ons verkeerd is, is deur om op n internationale forum te praat oor hoe kak ons land is. Ons het daai ouens nodig en ons help nie die situasie nie.:zip:

Onthou Engeland was in presies die selfde kak voor Tant Maggie oor geneem het. Die unies het hulle by die ballas gehad. Van brandstof tot water, krag, riool alles.

Kom ons probeer om liewers die gooie nuus oor te dra aan die res van die wereld en om hulle te leer hoe om ordentelik met n boog te jag.:wink:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

ASG,

Jy is reg.

As ons wil teem oor goed kom ons doen dit in Afrikaans en die goeie goed in engels.

Dan lyk SA nie so bad vir die buitelanders nie.:wink:

Gerhard


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> Ons regering het 'n lat vir sy eie gat gepluk toe hulle ingegee het met die onderwys se strike, nou stike al wat 'n donderse tor, want hulle sien dit werk.
> 
> Ons land is in baie kak.


The teachers and nurses have a valid complaint! What other profession earns less than R10k per month, with a 4 year degree, and 30 years of service? Teaching and nursing are both among those...

The story of 56% increases for senior staff, (read: first class seats on the Gravy Train) widening the gap between the rich and poor is the issue that must be addressed. Watching the directors getting increases of 50% and more while you get 6% and your working conditions are deteriorating day by day is disheartening and really depressing when you think about it.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.mg.co.za/articlePage.aspx?articleid=303772&area=/breaking_news/breaking_news__national/

This article shows that parliament think they are underpaid and were not at all pleased with a 5.6% increase, which takes their packages to in excess of R600 000, whereas teachers earning less than 20% of that salary should be satisfied!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Manne. Julle is almal reg en dit is n groot probleem vir ons.
> 
> Waar ons verkeerd is, is deur om op n internationale forum te praat oor hoe kak ons land is. Ons het daai ouens nodig en ons help nie die situasie nie.:zip:
> 
> ...


So 'n jaar of wat terug sou ek heelhartig met jou saam gestem het. Maar ek is nou geneig om te verskil. Die probleme sal nie weggaan as 'n mens daaroor swyg nie. 

Lig die mense in. Waarsku hulle. Ek was vir jare aan Laeveld Moord en Roof verbonde. Jy sal my nie glo as ek jou vertel watter bekende Amerikaanse Familie al hier onder rampokkers deurgeloop het nie. Vanoggend weer hoor ek van 'n boer oor die radio wat toegesluit is omdat hy twee mans op sy werf geskiet het wat hom met yster stawe aangeval het. In ons distrik word 'n oom van 69 gejag deur die polisie omdat hy 'n wild-dief sou vermoor het. Daar is nie eeens 'n lyk nie. Niemand weet eers of hy werklik dood is nie.

Ek stem saam dat ons nie moet kak praat nie, maar ons het ook nie nodig om kringe om die kak te loop nie.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Kak praat is 'n heel ander ding, maar die meeste goed waaroor ons gesels is op IOL of van die ander nuus websites beskikbaar. Hoe meer mense oor die goed praat, hoe minder mense wat oningelig is!

Wat van die land claims by Itala en Phinda wat oorhandig word, teen R340 millioen (Phinda - gekoop vir R300m en Itala waar hulle R40m aan die gemeenskappe oorhandig...)


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Matatazela said:


> Kak praat is 'n heel ander ding, maar die meeste goed waaroor ons gesels is op IOL of van die ander nuus websites beskikbaar. Hoe meer mense oor die goed praat, hoe minder mense wat oningelig is!
> 
> Wat van die land claims by Itala en Phinda wat oorhandig word, teen R340 millioen (Phinda - gekoop vir R300m en Itala waar hulle R40m aan die gemeenskappe oorhandig...)


Ja dan kom die sirkus ook nog 2010. Die probleem is die mense is heeltemal oningelig. Honderd jaar terug het hulle in velle en kaalvoet geloop en in 'n kraal gebly en 'n hout wa sonder wiele gesleep en al wat 'n boom is afgekap hy kon nie behoorlik jag nie en kon ook nie strikke stel nie want daar was nie draad om dit te doen nie. Nou wil hulle 'n land regeer maar en 'n plaas he maar daar is nie 'n baas wat vir hom se wat om te doen nie.
Om van die wit man te steel is ook reg want hy doen dit al jare van die setelaars se tyd. 

Kom ons wees realisties dit SAL NIE BETER gaan nie die mense moet eers hulle houding verander en besef niemand skuld hulle niks. Na die groot trek was daar nie banke om vir die trekkers geld te leen nie maar hulle het dit gemaak. 
Die beste vir hulle is hoe minder hulle het hoe gelukkiger is hulle.
Ag kan nog aan gaan maar nou ja. Wat het hy al ooit geontwerp of uitgedink.


----------

